# Districts to live in dubai??



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello all, My boyf and I are moving to Dubai in Jan/Feb. I am looking to get a job whilst I am out there and he will be working in Sharjah (we know about the traffic nightmare!). 
Can anyone suggest the best place to live in Dubai? I work in marketing and would like to be near the city. 
Also, does anyone know the best company to speak to before i go to dubai? In an ideal world i'd like to try and get an interview arranged before i go....

So much to arrange including the visa drama.
We won't be married when we go out there, risky i know. is anyone else in this situaiton re marriage and living with your partner?

thanks all, happy weekend.
Kate


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

A lot of expats live together out of wedlock and just keep a low profile. Just be very careful and make sure to tell everyone you are already married. 

If you are going to be living in Sharjah then why not look for a job there? The salary might be a little lower than what you'd be offered in Dubai but it will save you from the murderous traffic.

As for looking for jobs, pick up a copy of Gulf News Sun.-Thurs. to look through the Appointments section where all the Professional positions will be advertised. Or check out their site online. Also, most of the recruitment agencies scour Monstergulf for CV's. There are also sites called Bayt and Naukri that alot of people use.

Good luck...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

KATEANDSAM said:


> Can anyone suggest the best place to live in Dubai? I work in marketing and would like to be near the city.


Which City? International City, Dubai Internet City, Dubai Media City? It's not meant to be flippant but as you can see there are a lot of 'cities'. If your 'husband' (getting you used to it ) works in Sharjah then I would suggest living as close to the Sharjah-Dubai Border if you don't want to live in Sharjah. Have a look on Google Maps (sharjah, UAE - Google Maps) and then have a look at Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds and compare - easy!! 

There is no point choosing a place based on where you will work as you don't have a definite job yet. Either way one of you will have a commute because I would hazard that you will end up working in DIC/DMC which is about 30K from the Sharjah Border. Traffic coming in from Sharjah to Dubai is bad but not so the other way in the mornings and vice versa in the evenings. Have a look at Discovery Gardens if your 'Husband' wants to be the gentlemen and do the commute then you'll be about 10mins from DIC/DMC and 5mins from the mall to spend all his money 

HTH


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

See this link for info on various areas about town. It has also been added to the sticky thread

Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com


Note that there is no such place as 'the city' in Dubai. There are media areas (Internet City, Media City), a financial area (DIFC), an industrial area (Al Quoz), various freezones (media city, DIFC, Jebel Ali, Airport) but business is very much spead out across the town as a whole. Even working in a particular industry does not mean you will necessarily be based in a particular area.

-

-


----------



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

thank you all brilliant help...great point about where to live near sharjah - with my hubby. haha


----------



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

We're in exactly the same situation as you guys. Hubby works in Sharjah, I work in marketing (Media City). We live in International City which is about 20 min to Sharjah for hubby. I start at 7 in the morning so my commute in to MC is not so bad (about 30 mins). Rents are still reasonable in International City, but if you were interested, stay out of the 'clusters', and go for somewhere in CBD (Central Business District). 

With regards to jobs in marketing, I went on the Media City website and emailed my CV to every single relevant company. I found that recruitment agencies are a waste of time. 
Good luck! x


----------



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

Emmiesmum said:


> We're in exactly the same situation as you guys. Hubby works in Sharjah, I work in marketing (Media City). We live in International City which is about 20 min to Sharjah for hubby. I start at 7 in the morning so my commute in to MC is not so bad (about 30 mins). Rents are still reasonable in International City, but if you were interested, stay out of the 'clusters', and go for somewhere in CBD (Central Business District).
> 
> With regards to jobs in marketing, I went on the Media City website and emailed my CV to every single relevant company. I found that recruitment agencies are a waste of time.
> Good luck! x


WOW thanks for your help. it's nice to see someone else in the same situation. hey dont suppose your company has got any jobs going!! haha. thanks for the tip about CV's think i'll also do that. did they interview you before you moved out there? i.e. did you have to make a special trip out just for interviews? thanks for your help, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

KATEANDSAM said:


> WOW thanks for your help. it's nice to see someone else in the same situation. hey dont suppose your company has got any jobs going!! haha. thanks for the tip about CV's think i'll also do that. did they interview you before you moved out there? i.e. did you have to make a special trip out just for interviews? thanks for your help, i really appreciate it.


No worries love, I know how difficult it is to move here, and there's so much to ask/get used to. And to answer your questions - No, I wasn't interviewed before I moved out. I lined up a couple of interviews whilst still in London, but none of them worked out. I got this job and went for the interview when I had already come out here. I find it a lot easier to do things from here, just make sure you get internet connected as soon as you get here as looking for work from an internet cafe is just pants. I did that for 2 weeks, and you really don't need the pressure! Website for MC is dubai media city dot com (no spaces) and there's a directory on there with a drop down menu that lists all the companies according to what they do and what type of marketing company you're after. It is time consuming doing it yourself, but at least you know you are doing it rather than waiting for some recruitment company to get back to you (they don't...).


----------



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

Emmiesmum said:


> No worries love, I know how difficult it is to move here, and there's so much to ask/get used to. And to answer your questions - No, I wasn't interviewed before I moved out. I lined up a couple of interviews whilst still in London, but none of them worked out. I got this job and went for the interview when I had already come out here. I find it a lot easier to do things from here, just make sure you get internet connected as soon as you get here as looking for work from an internet cafe is just pants. I did that for 2 weeks, and you really don't need the pressure! Website for MC is dubai media city dot com (no spaces) and there's a directory on there with a drop down menu that lists all the companies according to what they do and what type of marketing company you're after. It is time consuming doing it yourself, but at least you know you are doing it rather than waiting for some recruitment company to get back to you (they don't...).


Thanks, i had thought of job hunting whilst i was out there,. my fella wants me to just chill for a bit when i get there and make the place a bit homely and get used to the area before i start work - work on my tan also! i had a look on the website you suggested, great start, thank you. think i'd need to get a job before i go out there though to get a visa. i hope it all works out. plus i'm working on how to get the dog out there....can't leave the pup at home. haha x


----------



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

KATEANDSAM said:


> Thanks, i had thought of job hunting whilst i was out there,. my fella wants me to just chill for a bit when i get there and make the place a bit homely and get used to the area before i start work - work on my tan also! i had a look on the website you suggested, great start, thank you. think i'd need to get a job before i go out there though to get a visa. i hope it all works out. plus i'm working on how to get the dog out there....can't leave the pup at home. haha x


You don't _have_ to get a job before you come out. You get 30 (or 60, it seems to change every day.... someone else will be able to confirm this for you) days visit visa. When your 30 (or 60) days are up you just do a visa trip to Oman for the day to extend to another 60 days. Just make sure you have travel insurance to cover you for this period, and you should be absolutely fine. That gives you 2-3 months to get sorted and make Dubai home. There's a lot to sort out in the beginning. 
There's an English recruitment company called Mackenzie Jones that specialise in marketing jobs, it might be worth sending them your CV now and follow up with a phone call just to see what's out there? Otherwise there are some jobs (and villas, flats etc) on dubizzle dot com as well. Unfortuntely I can't help you on the doggy situation, we decided to leave our kitty with MIL.


----------

